# Sand hill crane



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I spoted a flock of birds in this plowed field I had permison to hunt.
So I crossed the field useing what ever cover I could. Including crossing a knee deep creek, I get with in 100yds or so and decided to set up.
I started calling very agressively, cutting,yelping and so forth.
All of a sudden this sand hill crane flys in and starts all this aggresive posturing. Wings all fanned out and dancing around. I thought hemmm how is this going to affect the turkeys. Well I kept calling and sure enought not 20 mins. later the Tom is gobbeling at my back door. First came 6 hens then 3 beautiful toms, they were only 20yds away but they had to clear this bush in order for me to shoot. Also they had to go between me and this stupid crane dancing around. Well apparently the turks got a little to close for comfort for this crane and he chased them off. Man they only had to walk another 10yds and I would have got my Tom. Man I wanted to shoot that crane so bad.
Instead I waited for the turks to get out of eyesight and I left defeated by a sand hill crane and his maiting dance. Mabey next time.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Thats so cool.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Can't say I have ever heard of that happening before. Sorry about your luck, you would of thought that a Turkey with hens around would have kicked the snot out of that crane. That would have made for some good entertainment.


----------



## vancreek (Apr 4, 2004)

i would have to put my money on the crane,since the have both size and weight on that gobbler,although i wonder what they taste like,seems some western states have a season on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Between that long pointed beak and those long, powerful legs, not to mention that wide wing span, it's no wonder the turkeys backed off. I would have, too. 

I've hunted them in Kansas (legal season for them out there), and I was explicitly told when I walked out to retrieve one I'd shot to make SURE it was dead, and just in case it wasn't, to keep aim on it all the way there. You'd have thought it was a grizzly bear...  but they do a very good job of defending themselves. They have very few challengers in the wild.


----------



## vancreek (Apr 4, 2004)

did you harvest any while hunting them in kanas?and do they really taste like a cross between a bald eagle and a redtail hawk?  :lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

taste like goose, which can be very good if properly prepared, very bad if not. I prefer goose to mallard most of the time, the meat is lighter, so is a sandhill crane's.

I got one, my son got one, and there were two others shot on that hunt. You hunt them just like geese-but instead of a bunch of decoys, you only use 3-4...awesome hunting, lots of fun. If the numbers keep going up in Michigan as they have been the last few years, I have an answer for the antis who are all upset about the dove hunt and ask us what's next-robins??

No, sandhill cranes...you ought to see the looks I get...  

Truth is, most of those folks don't even know what a sandhill crane is...


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Several years ago we had a nesting couple in the field infront of the cabin. Now they are all over the place. They mess me up all the time I look out into the field and think its turkeys until I put the binnoculars on them. Very noisy things..


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I personally love when the sandhills are in the same woods as the turkeys. You just wait for them to start calling and the shock gobbles start up. Perfect locator call. :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Are these Sand Hill Cranes?

















I took these almost a month ago. Cool looking bird.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Are these Sand Hill Cranes?


Yes!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Met a guy from Washtenaw Co. who has drawn permits and killed them on his farm for depredation reasons. He said they'll walk right down a row of planted corn and remove the seeds from the ground--if they haven't come up yet. Once the sprouts are up, they're even more effective at cleaning out large sections of the field. 

Claimed a .243 was an effective tool for the job. I don't know if he took the time to eat them. He was more concerned about having a corn crop!


----------



## vancreek (Apr 4, 2004)

they are some noisey buggers,i had a pair that would nest out back,seems as over the past 5 years it has turned into 1/2 dozen but i love to sit on the porch and listen to em


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Bookmaker,

If I had the choice between your experience with the sandhill crane or shooting a turkey that day I'd take the sandhill experience. As far as the trukey, there is always another day.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I hear ya Splitshot
I`ts the adventure and memories that count.  
You know I skipped church 3 weeks ago to attend Thunderheads seminar.
You don`t suppose GOD is haveing a little fun with me becouse of that do you? :yikes:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Bookmaker said:


> I hear ya Splitshot
> I`ts the adventure and memories that count.
> You know I skipped church 3 weeks ago to attend Thunderheads seminar.
> You don`t suppose GOD is haveing a little fun with me becouse of that do you? :yikes:



I am no expert but I am fairly sure you dont get in trouble for spending the time in the "other" church.


----------

